# المنتدى الاجتماعي؟



## My Rock (18 ديسمبر 2005)

*المنتدى الاجتماعي؟*

كما شايفيين المواضيع الاجتماعية زادت بالمنتدى فشو رايكم بمنتدى اجتماعي للقضايا الاجتماعية...


----------



## ميرنا (18 ديسمبر 2005)

فكره روعه يارب يخليك لينا دى مش دعوه دى بدعى عليك :tounge 


ربنا يحفظك يا  روك


----------



## My Rock (18 ديسمبر 2005)

يا خوفي من دعائك.....


----------



## ميرنا (18 ديسمبر 2005)

كده طيب ربنا ياخدنى يارب قول امين كلكم هتقولو امين عارفه


----------



## My Rock (18 ديسمبر 2005)

لا ما عاش الي يتمنى لك الي قلتيه


----------



## †gomana† (18 ديسمبر 2005)

اقتراح جميل يا ماى روك 

ربنا ينور حياتك


----------



## ezzzak (20 ديسمبر 2005)

فكره جميله ماي روك


----------



## My Rock (20 ديسمبر 2005)

طيب انا ما شايف اعتراضات, لكن ممكن ننتظر شوي و نسوع رأي الاحبة البقية


----------



## Michael (20 ديسمبر 2005)

فكرة حلوة 

الله ينور 

واؤيدها


----------

